# Mittal daughter's wedding bill: $60 mn



## nikku12982 (Aug 23, 2006)

Steel tycoon L N Mittal has made it to yet another billionaire club of Forbes business magazine for hosting the most extravagant wedding affair of the century. 


Mittal outscored billionaires like Donald Trump of US, luxury titan Bernard Arnault of France and Andrei Melnichenko of Russia with a $60 million extravaganza in honour of his daughter Vanisha's nuptials, Forbes magazine said in a report titled ‘Billionaire Weddings.’ 


Mittal family had sent out 20-page invitations in silver boxes, while 1,000 guests were put up in a five-star Paris hotel for the five-day affair for marriage of Vanisha Mittal with Amit Bhatia in June 2004.


A party was hosted one at Versailles, while another event reportedly took place at a wooden castle temporarily erected in Parc de Saint-Cloud, Forbes said.



Pop signer Kylie Minogue performed at the event, while five thousand bottles of Mouton Rothschild were emptied with wine tab estimated at $1.5 million. Ladies were said to have sported special henna decorations and received goody bags of jewels.


Besides Mittal affair, weddings of Donald Trump as well as that of his son in 2005 also figure among the five billionaire weddings listed by Forbes.


At the wedding of Donald Trump and Melania Knauss in January 2005 at Palm Beach, Florida, about 420 guests, including Hillary Clinton and Rudolph Giuliani, were invited to the event at Trumps' 18-acre Mar-a-Lago club.


The wedding featured 10,000 flowers, 45 chefs and a 200 lb Grand Marnier wedding cake. Guests tossed back Cristal, listening to live performances by Billy Joel and Tony Bennett. 


The bride's satin dress had a 13-foot train, 1500 rhinestones and pearls and weighed 60 lbs, the magazine said.


Like his father, Donald Trump Junior also made headlines for marrying a model and having an equally extravagant wedding ceremony in November 2005.


Junior Trump also tied the knot at his father's palatial Mar-a-Lago estate, which boasts a $45 million grand ballroom. The self-proclaimed "Leonardo DaVinci of Cakes" Sylvia Weinstock created the cake.


Russian billionaire Andrei Melnichenko has also made it to the list for his marriage to Serbian model and former Miss Yugoslavia Aleksandra Kokotovich at Cote d'Azur, France in September 2005. The lavish ceremony featured performances by Whitney Houston and Christina Aguilera, who was flown to Cannes on a private jet and reportedly received $3.6 million for her performance. 


In the same month in France, luxury titan Bernard Arnault threw an enchanting wedding for his daughter Delphine, dubbed by Harper's Bazaar magazine as the wedding of the year. 


The ceremony was held in a cathedral in Bordeaux adorned with 5,000 white roses, while the bride walked down the aisle in a gown designed by John Galliano, the designer for LVMH's Christian Dior label, which took 1,300 hours to make. Guests at the Arnault party included Elizabeth Hurley and Karl Lagerfeld.


Besides making it to the top of biggest billionaire weddings in this century, Mittal's event almost rivals what is considered to be the most extravagant wedding of the modern time, Forbes said. 


The 1981 wedding of Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, who recently became the ruler of Dubai, to Princess Salama, earned that honour with its $44.5 million price tag.


His family had built a stadium big enough to hold 20,000 people for the celebration, which lasted an astounding seven days. A quarter of a century later, it is still listed as the most expensive wedding in the Guinness Book of World Records.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 23, 2006)

man, r u living in the past ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 23, 2006)

lol ... I guess so too...


----------



## nikku12982 (Aug 23, 2006)

this is first time u are getting all details of his marrige spendings....


----------



## magnet (Aug 23, 2006)

whts so special if he spended 60mill......he earns in billions(raise to power 4)......

YUp if somone who is a beggar and then spends so much than there is something to know abt......recently 1 bihar havaladars daughter marriage was done and ard 3.5 crores was spended in 1 night.......thats wht is called news


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 23, 2006)

But why not mention the source as Forbes.com ?


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 24, 2006)

sheesh....I don't find that impressive....It's just flaunting of wealth.


----------



## iMav (Aug 25, 2006)

^^ hai to kharche ga na ....


----------



## mak1012 (Aug 25, 2006)

i f someone spend then only some one gain so its a normal thing


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 25, 2006)

@ magnet ]  whts so special if he spended 60mill......he earns in billions(raise   to power 4)......

YUp if somone who is a beggar and then spends so much than there is something to know abt......recently 1 bihar havaladars daughter marriage was done and ard 3.5 crores was spended in 1 night.......thats wht is called news

AGREED 

@ QwertyManiac] But why not mention the source as Forbes.com ? 

AGREED


@QwertyManiac] lol ... I guess so too... 

AGREED


@mAV3] ^^ hai to kharche ga na .... 

AGREED


----------



## william (Aug 28, 2006)

friend i also want to mention the same because when he is earning in billions then won't he going spent in millions for his daughter.......he has got that much money to spend.


----------



## freakanomics (Aug 31, 2006)

It's not a big affair for Mittal. 60 million must be around 1/9(raised to power of 5) of his estimated wealth. 
Anyway, this is old news. Why r u bringing it up now??


----------



## __Virus__ (Aug 31, 2006)

I had to munch down n number of chip racks  while reading this one


----------



## MyHappyJai (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey man,

Amit Bhatia ki to nikal padi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah, he relly got so much money and redy to rule the world.  One day he will be the richest man in the world.  


Just wait & watch!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thecyclone2k (Aug 31, 2006)

Aur Dawood Bhai waale mein kitna kharcha hua thaa?? He leased whole of Hyatt. How much did that cost?


----------



## the deconstructionist (Sep 1, 2006)

We Indians spend on Wedings, nothing new about it. Relatively speaking the amount is nothing compared to his earnings.


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 1, 2006)

Samjha yeh acchhi baat nahi hai


----------



## nikku12982 (Sep 1, 2006)

Apna apna Style hai.........


----------

